# PV ART



## johan

​

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## johan

​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan

​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan

​

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## kimbo

johan said:


> View attachment 13253​



This is nice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

johan said:


> View attachment 13252​


This is so awesome! It should go under PV porn

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

The first picture is a PDIB and I have been on the waiting list for 6 months already and should get mine in about 5 months time! It is a thing of great beauty!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> The first picture is a PDIB and I have been on the waiting list for 6 months already and should get mine in about 5 months time! It is a thing of great beauty!



I thought it was already on its way (part of the 5) landed today in SA?


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> I thought it was already on its way (part of the 5) landed today in SA?



Nope the 5 on it's way are Missy and Evangeline both with new contacts! And then three new Mini's I managed to get on the classifieds! And a new SL/LP Grand. 

My Dibi is still far far away!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

And today's landing was Vicious Ant stuff from the Philippines!

The Woodvils only left a day or so ago from Porcupine City.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope the 5 on it's way are Missy and Evangeline both with new contacts! And then three new Mini's I managed to get on the classifieds! And a new SL/LP Grand.
> 
> My Dibi is still far far away!



At least some nice vape mail pics to look forward to.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

Rob Fisher said:


> The first picture is a PDIB and I have been on the waiting list for 6 months already and should get mine in about 5 months time! It is a thing of great beauty!


wow thats patience.. id have lost my mind by now

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

johan said:


> View attachment 13254​



chamge the atty to a brass cyclops and its a winner


----------



## johan

Marzuq said:


> chamge the atty to a brass cyclops and its a winner



I personally prefer the copper as it follows the copper on the mech, and yes a copper cyclops would look awesome.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

